

Show HN: Natural way to energize yourself No caffeine needed - shekyboy
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jumpstart-boost-energy-improve/id661556834?ls=1&mt=8
A side project I worked on with my Dad (yoga expert). Check it out and hope it can help you all.<p>Summary:
Tap into your abundant inner energy anytime anywhere. jumpstart coaches you with simple breathing and meditative techniques to recharge and energize yourself in just under 10 minutes, so that you can perform at your best through the day.<p>Most of us live stressful lives and we rely on coffee or energy drinks to help get us through the day. This caffeine overload is bad for our health and the effects are short-lived. jumpstart helps you skip the caffeine and unlock your natural inner energy.<p>So download jumpstart, before you get that next cup of coffee!
======
shekyboy
Here is the website for the app
[http://www.getjumpstart.me/](http://www.getjumpstart.me/)

